# Custom headliner...



## vdubaby (May 25, 2010)

I've seen quite a few DIY posts and threads on ways to do a custom headliner, but what's the easiest way to remove the current fabric/foam backing? I've got a few buddies that did theirs over the existing fabric, and now it's bubbling...I want to avoid this result. Thanks.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Can you wrap over the existing fabric?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i wrapped over my existing cloth since it was perfect to begin with. you need to use a good glue so you dont have to worry about it sagging down the road. i used Dap weldwood sprayed out of a cheap spray gun. first coat on the orginal material mostly soaked in, so after 5 minutes i sprayed another and it layed on top. no issues for 2 years now


----------



## superframer (Jun 18, 2008)

there is no easy way to remove the old dryrotted foam and glue


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

heat gun maybe ? worked ok on the door panels with the carpet part ...


----------



## brianalexander (Jun 27, 2009)

if you need to remove the foam, pull off the fabric and use a flappy wheel sander to carefully sand off the foam (but be careful there is a very small layer of fiberglass below it).


----------

